# Fun with Airsoft



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2005)

Martialism need not be doom and gloom and preparations for the end times.  There's room for fun when you're allowing yourself a rare hour of relaxation here and there.  Today I took a break from writing, broke out an airsoft AR15 I picked up at the gun show last time around, and did some living room plinking.







My spring-power AR is fully pimped out with a cheap laser sight and a pair of (oddly) blue "tactical" lights.






The laser's actually not too bad at living room ranges.  It aims low, of course, thanks to its position well below the barrel.






After emptying a magazine through the AR, I went and got a couple of my pistols.  The transparent Beretta is electronic -- powered by four AAA batteries.  It is semiautomatic and even kicks the slide back after each shot, though there's no actual reason for it to do so.  It has a grip safety, which I guess is to prevent you from experiencing a negligent discharge while you're screwing around in your living room.  I actually managed to do that the other day because I was treating the gun like a toy instead of a tool.

My other airsoft is a plenty cool UHC revolver.






The revolver has a swing-out cylinder that ejects its plastic shells just like a real revolver.  The trigger is double-action and rotates the cylinder with each click.  






The revolver is spring-powered, and the spring is connected to the trigger -- so you can only shoot single-action because you've got to cock the hammer manually for each shot.  This arrangement, however, makes this one of the more realistic spring guns I've purchased.  Spring semi-auto pistols usually require you to rack the slide before each shot.  Heck, you can even play Russian Roulette with this thing, if you're feeling sort of suicidal but you have a problem sticking with things.


----------



## Tgace (Mar 26, 2005)

[drill sergeant]Get that firing hand elbow down, youll catch it on a corner or door frame with it a stickin out like that! [/drill sergeant]


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 26, 2005)

Sir!  Yes Sir!  Working on it, Sir!


----------



## Tgace (Mar 27, 2005)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Sir! Yes Sir! Working on it, Sir!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2005)

Some of those airsoft guns look very real... too real, all things considered. Still, for a person that dislikes firearms this could be a viable option. I've been hit with one of those things at close range. Dammit it hurts! At a (facial) vital spot it could very well be a good deterrent or at least a momentary distraction (alibet painful) for a person to get away. 
I say viable option because it's not technically a "fire" arm. Thus.... 
But if you do use it for the (above) purpose you'd better have a damn good plan B in case it don't work... those things do pack a good sting, so whomever you hit is gonna be mighty p-o'ed. 
Appearances could work as a deterrent against an unarmed assailant. The barrels (most of them) aren't lined in a bright red ring and don't have that small opening like one sees for a BB pistol/rifle. They don't have the ring on the bottom of the grip to indicate that it's an compressed air model. In the dark (i.e. parking garage), at close range and the right action I'd wager it'd make some attackers think twice. 
Is it real... or is it airsoft?


----------



## Tgace (Mar 27, 2005)

Thats kind of like pulling a rubber knife though...dont think I would recommend that.


----------



## MA-Caver (Mar 27, 2005)

Tgace said:
			
		

> Thats kind of like pulling a rubber knife though...dont think I would recommend that.


Not quite, like I said; these things pack *quite* a sting and hitting the (unprotected) eye or nose or any part of the face is gonna make a guy stop, long enough for you to get into your car or house or at least AWAY.  Get popped with one at point blank (use your butt, back or whatever); it won't penetrate but you're gonna have a welt that'll be tender for a couple of days. 
Plus these things are typically metal and have some heft. If all else fails bashing it upside one's head is gonna make some difference.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 27, 2005)

This is something I have considered before.  Getting a face full of semi-automatic plastic pellets would certainly be annoying and distracting.  It's such a cheesy tactic that I have trouble seriously advocating it, though.


----------



## Drifter (Mar 27, 2005)

I would recommend a kubotan or pocket stick before I would recommend carrying an Airsoft gun. 

 Most of the Airsoft guns I have used wouldn't hold up to actually hitting someone (i.e. pistol whipping) more than once or twice, and many weren't accurate enough to hit a head sized target past 10 feet or so. If you were to actually hit someone with one (again, pistol whipping), it would have to be a pricier model, in which case it would be more practical to carry an ASP baton, or similar item.

 Also, if you were to pull an Airsoft gun on an 'unarmed' assailant, they might just go ahead and pull a gun of their own, or a knife. Or, they might pick up the pace and rush you.

 You would also have to get a holster for the gun.

 A kubotan wouldn't be a deterrant, but it would be more viable if the fight were to be in close (as it would have to be for an Airsoft gun to be used).

 It's also lower cost, easier to conceal, less likely to get spotted, can be palmed if something is escalating, unarmed concepts carry over, practice is free, etc.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 27, 2005)

Absolutely.  The point of this thread wasn't to advocate these almost-toys as self-defense weapons;  they're just fun.


----------



## Drifter (Mar 27, 2005)

Agreed. Also good for introducing non-MA/firearms people to shooting. I need to get a semi-auto one, the spring loaded ones just get on my nerves now.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 28, 2005)

Caver, 

No disrespect intended but carrying something like this with the idea of having it function as a deterent is probably the worst idea I've ever heard (I'd recommend one of those stupid "stun-guns" before something like this).  You shouldn't carry a weapon as a "deterrent" if you draw a weapon it should be with the intent to use it.  Yeah, I know that most (about 98% +/-) cases where a firearm is used for SD, merely displaying the weapon is enough.  However, in the other 2%, a toy that shoots plastic bb's isn't going to do squat.  





> But if you do use it for the (above) purpose you'd better have a damn good plan B in case it don't work... those things do pack a good sting, so whomever you hit is gonna be mighty p-o'ed.


 So why set yourself up for failure.  "Well this thing probably ain't gonna work but it's worth a try."  Wouldn't make more sense to pick tools that are more effective.  For example: While I understand that OC spray has its limitations, as a distraction or to slow someone down so you can either take them down or get lost, it would be a much better option.


----------



## Bammx2 (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Y'all......

I gotta admit,lving here in the UK,where "nobody has guns"(god,I luv that!)
 Airsoft is pretty big here......and actually saved my butt twice from a good kickin.
Being a Taerheel,I luv my and respect my guns,and anybody who intentionally uses one for "alternative" purposes,is just asking for it!
It's a mandatory 5 year sentence to use ANYTHING that resembles a firearm here.
They have actually placed a fps limit on them as well.
But all that aside....they can be a blast!
 I have one friend that has a M249 minimi,full metal body(and damn expensive) is a total blast!
You can adjust the fps on the gas guns and AEG...I had an AR15 that fired full auto at 504 fps.....ooohhh...paaaaaiiinnn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Spensive hobby though....but loads o fun!
Reusable hero's are ssooo much better than disposable ones


----------



## TigerWoman (Mar 28, 2005)

Paintball or airsoft guns aren't allowed here in the city limits.  My son and his cohorts have made a playing field out in the country.  He has gotten really good at repair of airsoft guns.

FYI There's a organized team airsoft game in Iowa next month. Age 14 and over. I think I posted this info in another thread on this.  I'll find it if anyone is interested... but you may have to form a whole team at this point. TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> Some of those airsoft guns look very real... too real, all things considered. Still, for a person that dislikes firearms this could be a viable option. I've been hit with one of those things at close range. Dammit it hurts! At a (facial) vital spot it could very well be a good deterrent or at least a momentary distraction (alibet painful) for a person to get away.
> I say viable option because it's not technically a "fire" arm. Thus....
> But if you do use it for the (above) purpose you'd better have a damn good plan B in case it don't work... those things do pack a good sting, so whomever you hit is gonna be mighty p-o'ed.
> Appearances could work as a deterrent against an unarmed assailant. The barrels (most of them) aren't lined in a bright red ring and don't have that small opening like one sees for a BB pistol/rifle. They don't have the ring on the bottom of the grip to indicate that it's an compressed air model. In the dark (i.e. parking garage), at close range and the right action I'd wager it'd make some attackers think twice.
> Is it real... or is it airsoft?





			
				Tgace said:
			
		

> Thats kind of like pulling a rubber knife though...dont think I would recommend that.





			
				Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> This is something I have considered before. Getting a face full of semi-automatic plastic pellets would certainly be annoying and distracting. It's such a cheesy tactic that I have trouble seriously advocating it, though.





			
				Drifter said:
			
		

> I would recommend a kubotan or pocket stick before I would recommend carrying an Airsoft gun.
> Most of the Airsoft guns I have used wouldn't hold up to actually hitting someone (i.e. pistol whipping) more than once or twice, and many weren't accurate enough to hit a head sized target past 10 feet or so. If you were to actually hit someone with one (again, pistol whipping), it would have to be a pricier model, in which case it would be more practical to carry an ASP baton, or similar item.
> Also, if you were to pull an Airsoft gun on an 'unarmed' assailant, they might just go ahead and pull a gun of their own, or a knife. Or, they might pick up the pace and rush you.
> You would also have to get a holster for the gun.
> A kubotan wouldn't be a deterrant, but it would be more viable if the fight were to be in close (as it would have to be for an Airsoft gun to be used).





			
				Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Absolutely. The point of this thread wasn't to advocate these almost-toys as self-defense weapons; they're just fun.





			
				Kenpotex said:
			
		

> Caver,
> No disrespect intended but carrying something like this with the idea of having it function as a deterent is probably the worst idea I've ever heard (I'd recommend one of those stupid "stun-guns" before something like this). You shouldn't carry a weapon as a "deterrent" if you draw a weapon it should be with the intent to use it. Yeah, I know that most (about 98% +/-) cases where a firearm is used for SD, merely displaying the weapon is enough. However, in the other 2%, a toy that shoots plastic bb's isn't going to do squat.
> 
> 
> ...



Heh..heh-heh.. giggle.... snork... heh-heh-heh.... uhh fellas... heh hee   :uhyeah: umm, I have... heh heh...   ... I have a confession...  :rofl: 





*APRIL FOOLS! *

you guys didn't think I was actually serious about all that were you??


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 1, 2005)

imagine that I had to wait this long to spring it on ya'll... heh... 

Airsofts are fun but they can seriously hurt someone especially around the eyes.


----------



## Drifter (Apr 2, 2005)

Ugh, I can't believe I fell for it. 

 Didn't anyone tell you not to mess around with the (Martial Talk) Yellow Belts?

 Good one, though!


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 3, 2005)

> APRIL FOOLS!



Ha Ha Ha Caver, you're so F-ing funny. :2xBird2:  



> you guys didn't think I was actually serious about all that were you??


 Considering the BS I've heard from some of the other people on this forum, you never know.


----------



## MA-Caver (Apr 4, 2005)

kenpotex said:
			
		

> Ha Ha Ha Caver, you're so F-ing funny. :2xBird2:
> 
> Considering the BS I've heard from some of the other people on this forum, you never know.


Heh, know what you mean... still it was worth a giggle.


----------



## dearnis.com (Apr 4, 2005)

Arrrrggggghhh.


----------



## Don Roley (Apr 25, 2005)

Seriously speaking....

Airsoft is good for a lot of training. If you can't get the the range every day, you can at least set up a target and practice. I would think it would be a step up from dry firing practice. And it is cheap!

And why has not anyone mentioned the fact that you can practice things with them that you don't dare do with a real firearm? Doesn't anyone use these things for limited scenario training? People pay hundreds of dollars for things like simunitions and no one uses air soft to practice how to clear a room?


----------



## Tgace (Apr 25, 2005)

Well..the mechanics of an airsoft weapon (trigger pull, spring weight, heft, etc.) are not exactly like the real thing. While they do have utility as training tools, nothing can replace dry fire training with the real weapon. The advantage of simunition weapons is the fact that they are pretty much the real weapon, retooled to fire marking rounds. And learning to handle recoil is a skill all its own as well....


----------



## msneen (Apr 25, 2005)

Airsoft works great if each person owns and maintains their own, but they aren't tough enough to take the abuse in a shooting/tactics school.  Other than that, they work great.  

Regards,

Mike Sneen


----------

